# Any French equivalents to National Trust/English Heritage?



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Off to Normandy & Brittany next week for 2-3 weeks. 
Looks like the weather isn't going to be ideal for lying on the beach! 
To pass time on rainy days in the UK, we enjoy looking around historic houses & gardens, such as National Trust and English Heritage properties; wondered if there were any equivalent organisations in France so we could find information in one place, rather than just trolling through the general tourist websites for those regions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Any French equivalents to National Trust/English Heritag*



rogerblack said:


> Off to Normandy & Brittany next week for 2-3 weeks.
> Looks like the weather isn't going to be ideal for lying on the beach!
> To pass time on rainy days in the UK, we enjoy looking around historic houses & gardens, such as National Trust and English Heritage properties; wondered if there were any equivalent organisations in France so we could find information in one place, rather than just trolling through the general tourist websites for those regions.


Bump, have you tried a quick Google Roger :?:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not that I'm aware of.......

many of the Chateaux and gardens are open to visit at a price but there does not seem to be any overall organisation that would give reasonable priced access.......

But I would be very happy to be proved wrong......

Dave


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Any French equivalents to National Trust/English Heritag*



Kev_n_Liz said:


> Bump, have you tried a quick Google Roger :?:


Thanks for the bump. 
Happy to try Google.fr as "mon ami" :hathat17:

Could you suggest appropriate search terms though? :-k


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Penquin said:


> Not that I'm aware of.......
> 
> many of the Chateaux and gardens are open to visit at a price but there does not seem to be any overall organisation that would give reasonable priced access.......
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, Dave, I was rather hoping one of our ex-pat MHFers would be in the know.

Just for once, I'd also be happy for you to be proved wrong . . . :wink:


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not aware on an umbrella body in France such as National Heritage, though that's not to say it doesn't exist.

What you are probably after is a list of Heritage sites - Patrimoine in French, thus Patrimoine de France is probably a good starting point.

It's divided up by region, and lists various historic monuments, parks & gardens etc.

Morph


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

NT are currently trying to expand on this. Latest mag gives a couple of sites you can enter foc with your NT card - think it was just the one in France and two in Italy for now - hopefully it will grow.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Not exactly what you requested but www.francethisway.com is an interesting & informative site


----------

